# Fursuiting for charity?



## Mare_of_Night (Oct 13, 2010)

I was just reading http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/84030-How-does-a-fursuiter-get-particularly-popular, and a lot of people mentioned fursuiting for charity. I haven't heard much about this before, but it sounds really interesting. What kinds of things do people usually do?


----------



## Deo (Oct 14, 2010)

Mare_of_Night said:


> I was just reading http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/84030-How-does-a-fursuiter-get-particularly-popular, and a lot of people mentioned fursuiting for charity. I haven't heard much about this before, but it sounds really interesting. What kinds of things do people usually do?


 
It depends on what charities andd charity events are local and what the suiter's interests are.
Shortwave is a good example. He's a husky fursuiter who pulls cars and trucks to raise money for animal shelters.


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Oct 14, 2010)

I looked him up. Hadn't realized at first that he _literally_ pulls them!


----------



## RyuuYouki (Oct 21, 2010)

I have actually been considering getting a dog or cat fursuit just to help out at adoption events for the shelter I foster for.  We also have at least two or three animal related events in my home town that would be great to help with too.  Anything to help out.


----------



## sateva9822 (Oct 26, 2010)

Up here in Canadia, at the children's hospital in Toronto A group of fur suiters from the area do a charity work there in suit once a year, they call it Furry HiJinx.

Here is there wiki page 

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Furry_Hijinx


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2010)

Look up events in your area and contact them to see if you can volunteer as a mascot.


----------

